# Diablo 3 installation with out cd.



## gary316 (Jun 3, 2012)

I was wondering if i can install Diablo 3 without the CD because my DVD drive just burned out. I already bought the physical copy of the game with the code. Also on the battle.net website theres a page saying activate a game and play, if i were to put my code in there will it let me install the game digitally? Buy Diablo III - Diablo III thats the link, all you have to do is hit redeem code.


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes, that would allow you to login to you Battle.net account and download the game through there.


----------

